# St Johns Lunatic Asylum, Lincolnshire - January 2013



## shatners (Jan 13, 2013)

A visit to St Johns Lunatic Asylum in Lincolnshire (amongst other places) with the splendid Skankypants and MrToby. Big thanks to MrToby for the transport and Skankypants for the access details.

Unfortunately with a new baby I dont have much on the way of free time for processing photos so these are pretty much as taken with a bit of level twiddling and cropping, sorry... normal service should be resumed in about 18 years 

Incidentaly I almost died whilst Urbexing today... nothing as exciting as a fall from height, no I choked on Portland Flapjack! Dont laugh! You dont know man... you werent there! Was a really good day though and first chance I have had to try the new EOS 7D and 30mm 1.4 so that was fun.

History:

The Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum. The Asylum was built in 1852 and enlarged on several subsequent occasions. It was originally established jointly by Lindsey, Kesteven, Holland, Lincoln, Grimsby and Stamford, and managed by a Board of Visitors appointed by the contributing authorities. Kesteven and Grantham withdrew from the arrangement when the contract of Union expired in 1893 (eventually establishing the Kesteven County Asylum at South Rauceby, 1897). The hospital was set in grounds of 120 acres which included gardens, farmland and a burial ground. In 1940 female patients were transferred to other hospitals, mainly Storthes Hall near Huddersfield, to make space for an Emergency Hospital, and many did not return until well after the end of the War. 

Administration of the hospital passed to the National Health Service in 1948. By the early 1960s it was known by its final name of St John's Hospital. Patients were admitted from Harmston Hall Hospital when that hospital closed. St John's Hospital itself was closed in December 1989 with the remaining patients transferred to other establishments. The site was sold for housing and most of the buildings apart from the central block were demolished. 

































































































​Cheers for looking... theres a few more pics which I will stick up on my homepage in the next few days.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like you had a great day, the lighting in those photos is some of the best I've seen from here.


----------



## shatners (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks, yeah we dropped lucky with the light, although it was getting really foggy after we had been in a few hours


----------



## MrDan (Jan 13, 2013)

You really do take a splendid photo! Nice one mate.


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice. well covered and loving the first shot! and i understand re the baby. congrates on the little one.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 14, 2013)

Love St Johns.... You done the old girl proud there


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks good mate


----------



## Priority 7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice set and some great DOF shots too


----------



## darbians (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice shots am liking the DOF ones too. I guess I bumped into you outside. That fog was thick!


----------



## shatners (Jan 14, 2013)

@darbians yes mate we said after we should have asked if you were on here. Did our directions for entry work out ok? Bet you got some nice moody photos as fog was really rolling in as we left.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice set as always mate,,,was a good day out...


----------



## darbians (Jan 14, 2013)

shatners said:


> @darbians yes mate we said after we should have asked if you were on here. Did our directions for entry work out ok? Bet you got some nice moody photos as fog was really rolling in as we left.



Yes thanks mate. Getting out wasn't easy, I got a few aches and pains. Yeah I did get quite a few externals. I not even looked at them yet!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 14, 2013)

Covered the place really well love the shot of the water tower


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 14, 2013)

Superb report & pics,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 14, 2013)

Wowser great shots and great to know you have a 7d I love mine . keep meaning to get here , but one thing or another keeps leading to it get putting back , after seeing your piks realy wanna see it more know, i meant that STAIRCASE!!!! and the textured ceilings, some peeps have a had some 'experiences' with the secca in here from time to time it seems


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 14, 2013)

This pics are wonderful! Really got to see this place, been on the list for too long! Your report has just ignited that need to go. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shatners (Jan 14, 2013)

@Alt... We didnt have any issues with Secca, just kept it sneaky sneaky nija quiet stylee, getting in was interesting/bizarre though 

@Sshhhh.. Thanks, its well worth the drive, stunning old place and absolutely massive, if I had gone on my own I would never have found my way back out as everything inside looks so similar


----------



## alex76 (Jan 15, 2013)

awesome work feller just been reading up on this one works about to start turning it into housing early this year


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice to see someone got in, thought this place was off limits now, good pics as well, thanks for sharing


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 16, 2013)

Good stuff Mr Shatners. The colours/tones are pretty impressive out of the 7D considering you havent tweaked much. 
Nice shots and it was good to meet you-really mellow explores with a good crew.


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 16, 2013)

darbians said:


> Nice shots am liking the DOF ones too. I guess I bumped into you outside. That fog was thick!



Im glad we found out who you were, I said as we walked off that we should have asked if you were on here.
Glad you got in etc...


----------



## shatners (Jan 16, 2013)

mrtoby said:


> Good stuff Mr Shatners. The colours/tones are pretty impressive out of the 7D considering you havent tweaked much.
> Nice shots and it was good to meet you-really mellow explores with a good crew.



Most definately... hoepfuly catch up with you goodself and Skanky again soon


----------



## Ratters (Jan 16, 2013)

Top photos dude


----------



## HughieD (Jan 17, 2013)

Fantastic set...must get over there sometime...


----------



## addictedmedia (Jan 17, 2013)

wicked sets cant beat a bit of st johns


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, that's how you do it! Stunning stunning shots, love it. 
Thanks for sharing, a pleasure to look at!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jan 17, 2013)

Great set of photos! Need to get back here myself.


----------



## sparky. (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice set of pics there buddy


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 21, 2013)

Awesome shots dude.

Still dying to 'splore an asylum, This one looks amazing wish I could go


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 21, 2013)

superb that fella - a very, very different take on the place - not easy to do when a place has had that many visitors.

very nicely done and superb photography sir


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 31, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stunning shots and great DOF, i like alot


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Feb 3, 2013)

Some good shots here, would not mind going here myself some time.


----------



## shj35 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sensational Stuff mate, nice to see a good use of DOF  Keep up the good woork


----------



## sonyes (Feb 4, 2013)

Stunning pics! Have to see this place, looks a great explore.


----------



## peterc4 (Feb 4, 2013)

very nice second on my list this place...


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 4, 2013)

looks excellent - nicely captured my friend


----------



## Darkness (Feb 13, 2013)

Excellent shots there dude. Just moved to Bracebridge heath myself so this site is now firmly on the list, just gotta figure access out as like a few have said, i'd heard security was pretty tight these days...
Love the comp of some of your detail shots too. Nice one

D


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 20, 2013)

Lovin this one mate. Those corridor shots and the isolation cells are stonkin!


----------

